# New Lens Today



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2013)

I keep a eye on our local Craigslist, and a few days ago, I noticed a Nikon 200-400mm f/4 G VRI for $2500. The write up did not sound like a scam, so I sent a e-mail and received nothing back. It stayed there, and finally, I sent another e-mail and got a reply. 
Today I went down to the owners office, (He is a Doctor in Spokane), and looked it over. He bought it new and it was used twice. Not a mark on it, clean and like new.

Being a doctor, he has been extremely busy, and probably did not return e-mails promptly, so my perseverance paid off.

Now, if I only had a Nikon Camera  

I have been negotiating for a used D3 that needs a shutter, but I am a bit scared of it. I do have a Nikon to EOS adapter, so I'll use manual focus at full aperture to take a few test shots tomorrow.

Its such a nice lens that I may go ahead with the D3 Deal, or even buy a D7100 to use it with. I'll certainly never afford $11K for a new Canon one, or even 7500 for a new Nikon lens.


----------



## Menace (Oct 9, 2013)

sounds like a bargain - I'd suggest investing in a Nikon body just to get the most out of this lens. Have fun


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 9, 2013)

Pick up a used Nikon and you will have yourself a bargin, but awesome, wildlife set-up! 

things that might be enough to shift systems, and as far as i am concerned, I would not question that decision (assuming you use it enough).

Nice bargain, enjoy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually, I did get a used Nikon D300s today. I had a D800 last year that didn't totally impress me, so far, the D300S is a nice body, but I do miss the higher density sensors, and even at ISO 800, quality drops a lot.

I took a few images off my deck this afternoon. They were at close range, probably less than 16-20 ft.

Here it is wide open at f/4, 1/125 ISO 200 on a tripod with ball head (I have a sturdy setup, but want to get a better head, I sold my big Wimberly Head when I sold my Canon 600mm L a couple of years back.
Full Image Frame: Focus point was just above the hornet.

These were raw images processed in lightroom with quite a bit of sharpening,







Here is a crop of the hornet.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 10, 2013)

The D7100 sounds like the way to go, it'd be a great wildlife set up with that lens. Or you could temporally move to Nikon rumours and await news of the D400 ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

Sith Zombie said:


> The D7100 sounds like the way to go, it'd be a great wildlife set up with that lens. Or you could temporally move to Nikon rumours and await news of the D400 ;D


 
The person I bought the D300s from said his D7100 was not suitable for wildlife and was poor at tracking. He has several Nikon bodies and uses his D800 which is good at tracking. Do you use a D7100 to track BIF?

I seriously doubt if we will see a D400 soon, and certainly not for what I paid for the D300S, which I think was a very good price.

I'll probably sell the 200-400 eventually, but I do buy lenses locally on craigslist when the price is right, then play with them a while and keep the best ones if I find myself using them. I have a old Nikon Film body (several actually), but none of them was really suitable for a really nice lens.
I'll keep the D300s and use it as a 2nd camera to my 5D MK III. I might then sell my old 40D.


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 14, 2013)

Strange to hear that D800 and D7100 have different AF performances, as the modules should be quite similar. Might depend on the angle of view of crop vs FF?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2013)

I've not used a D7100, so all I have to go by is the owners opinion. He has several Nikon bodies and photographs eagles that are pretty common around here. At any rate, The D300s is a pro level camera, fast autofocus, good tracking, dual card slots, and it was in my price range.

I have a gimbal head set to arrive today. 

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3455781


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > The D7100 sounds like the way to go, it'd be a great wildlife set up with that lens. Or you could temporally move to Nikon rumours and await news of the D400 ;D
> ...


I'v used it for an event, and thought it was pretty snappy, good accuracy too. Didn't use it for BIF though and I guess thats the ultimate test for an af system. Congrats on the D300s tho, looks like a great camera!


----------

